# Configurar Portage CFLAGS y CXXFLAGS

## jorgex996

Hola acabo de registrarme recientemente para sacar unas dudas que tenia en unas de las etapas para instalar Gentoo en mi pc, el caso es el siguiente yo me quede atascado en configurar las flags de optimización siguiendo el handbook, leyendo me tope con que puedo configurar de forma segura, rápida y manual para mi CPU en específico siguiendo lo que dice la pagina debo de consultar el número de modelo y la familia a la cual pertenece el cpu, la cual es un Intel Pentium 2020m de dos cores , hasta ahí está todo correcto pero cuando verifico los datos pude encontrar los flags que necesito poner pero resulta que esos flags era para una CPU Intel Pentium G2020 que no coincide con mi cpu pero que coincide con el número de modelo y familia que obtuve del comando citado en esta pagina: [url]https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Safe_CFLAGS#Finding_the_CPU[/url]   Hasta ahi nose que puedo hacer por tengo miedo de que no funcione asi que bueno lo dejo por aquí gracias.

----------

## quilosaq

Las 2 CPUs que nombras son de la misma familia por lo que las indicaciones para una Intel Pentium G2020 te deberían servir. Son las que pone en https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Safe_CFLAGS#Ivy_Bridge para un Pentium.

----------

## pelelademadera

 *jorgex996 wrote:*   

> Hola acabo de registrarme recientemente para sacar unas dudas que tenia en unas de las etapas para instalar Gentoo en mi pc, el caso es el siguiente yo me quede atascado en configurar las flags de optimización siguiendo el handbook, leyendo me tope con que puedo configurar de forma segura, rápida y manual para mi CPU en específico siguiendo lo que dice la pagina debo de consultar el número de modelo y la familia a la cual pertenece el cpu, la cual es un Intel Pentium 2020m de dos cores , hasta ahí está todo correcto pero cuando verifico los datos pude encontrar los flags que necesito poner pero resulta que esos flags era para una CPU Intel Pentium G2020 que no coincide con mi cpu pero que coincide con el número de modelo y familia que obtuve del comando citado en esta pagina: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Safe_CFLAGS#Finding_the_CPU   Hasta ahi nose que puedo hacer por tengo miedo de que no funcione asi que bueno lo dejo por aquí gracias.

 

-march=native

No des vueltas...

El unico problema que podes tener es cambiar el micro por uno mas viejo, despues, con native, ya no renegas

----------

## jorgex996

Ok, me quedo claro muchas gracias a los dos.

----------

## pelelademadera

 *jorgex996 wrote:*   

> Ok, me quedo claro muchas gracias a los dos.

  Fijate que funciona a partir de alguna version de gcc, entiendo que ya hace rato que lo tiene y la version de gentoo o stage3 que bajes la va a traer. pero por si llegas a agarrar alguna instalacion muuuy vieja puede que no te funcione

----------

